# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-24М. Снова полеты

## Д. Евстафьев

Немного предновогодних полетов. Наши ВВС продолжают летать, учат молодое пополнение. И с нетерпением ждут новой техники. Как сказал один летчик про Су-34 - "хоть раз бы на нем слетать".

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

окончание

----------


## AC

> Немного предновогодних полетов.


Спасибо, *Денис!!!* Оч. хор.!!!  :)

----------

> Сообщение от Д. Евстафьев
> 
> Немного предновогодних полетов.
> 
> 
> Спасибо, Дмитрий! Оч. хор.!!!  :)


Денис :)

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо, интересные кадры, я уже жалею, что не решился ехать  :cry: , не очень люблю зимой снимать.
 Подходи ближе к полосе  :Wink:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Спасибо, интересные кадры, я уже жалею, что не решился ехать  :cry: , не очень люблю зимой снимать.
>  Подходи ближе к полосе


В этот раз не полез к полосе. Обувь неподходящяя была, чтобы снежные поля вспахивать.

А вобще, можно было бы вместе съездить на полеты. Поснимать, пообщаться.

----------


## Chizh

Отличные фотографии!

Крайняя фотография это ПРВ-13?

----------


## Nazar

Да можно будет конечно, после НГ.
Кстати всех с наступающим!

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Отличные фотографии!
> 
> Крайняя фотография это ПРВ-13?


Да, это высотомер, хотя, что именно ПРВ-13 надо уточнить. В следующий заход выясню.  Я как то к средствам РТО аэродромов хладнокровен :)

Добавлю еще немного.  Обратите внимание на стык обтекателя Тигра с фюзеляжем.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Да можно будет конечно, после НГ.
> Кстати всех с наступающим!


Ну как планы появятся - в личку пиши. Или я отпишу, когда собираться буду. 

Присоединяюсь! Всех с наступающим!

----------


## Антоха

Отличные фотографии!!! Спасибо! 
Ждем продолжения фотосессий после выхода из новогоднего штопора :lol: 
С наступающим 2007-м "учебным" годом!!!

----------


## Foxbat

Красиво, спасибо!

----------


## Kusch

То ли 42 Гв БАП ?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> То ли 42 Гв БАП ?


67

----------


## Nazar

> То ли 42 Гв БАП ?


Никуда не попал, и не 42 и не Гвардейский, хотя нет , попал , это БАП, только 67

----------


## Kusch

> Сообщение от Kusch
> 
> То ли 42 Гв БАП ?
> 
> 
> 67





> Сообщение от Kusch
> 
> То ли 42 Гв БАП ?
> 
> 
> Никуда не попал, и не 42 и не Гвардейский, хотя нет , попал , это БАП, только 67




Спасибо  :!:

----------

А где снимали? Какой аэродром?

----------

> Сообщение от Kusch
> 
> То ли 42 Гв БАП ?
> 
> 
> 67


Super fotki - KRZYSZTOF POLAND :D

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

снова полеты

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

далее

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

далее

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

далее

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

далее

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

далее

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

далее

----------


## Kasatka

эх красота!! Морозец прямо чувствуется!

Спасибо Денис!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kusch

Спасибо  :!:

----------


## Вячеслав

Красота! завидую я тем бабкам, что живут в избушках за полосами наших аэродромов  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## KAV

Фотки просто СУПЕР !!!!!

А это весна 2006 года. Тот же самый полк на учениях в Ашулуке.

----------


## KAV

Еще немного и "вражеская" ракетная установка будет уничтожена.

----------


## KAV

На ЦЗТ Ашулука

----------


## KAV

Гостинцы для "врага"

----------


## KAV

Враг УНИЧТОЖЕН !!!!!!

----------


## KAV

На родной базе. ТЭЧ

----------


## KAV

Вид с КДП

----------

Денис, спасибо огромное! Фотки, как всегда, класс!!!
Извиняюсь, что спрашиваю не о высоком искусстве  :D , а о малозначительной ерунде:
Не знаете ли, что означает надпись на блоке НУР на DSC_6442.JPG?
Не заряжать первый ствол или один ствол? И почему?
Это на всех блоках Б-8 так решили? Или на всех Су-24? Или просто "бракованый" блок подвесили?  :D

----------

KAV, отдельное спасибо!
"Гостинцы" хороши!!! Зачот! IMG_0189.jpg -- зачот-ХХХ!
Про IMG_0189.jpg спрошу, навсяких случай, серьезно всех "сивесрких" -- не фейк ли?
А то мало ли, вдруг там зам по вооружению фотошоп какой-нибудь освоил, а?  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AC

Две крайних благодарности и вопроса от *АС*.
Почему-то при входе опознался как Гость  :?:

*KAV, Денис*, а теперь вопрос к вам двоим... :D 
На ваших фото с блоком НУР "Не заряжать" и бомбой типа "Грудь" один и тот же борт! Серийный №1041614. А какой у него бортовой №?
 8)

----------


## KAV

Ac!

мне достаточно сложно ответить, ибо снимал не я. мне эти фото предоставил командир части с разрешением выложить их в инете. на других фото из ашулука, имеющихся у меня, посмотрел бортовые су-24м, там были - 06, 10, 65, 03, 67, 25. может быть потом выложу и их тоже.

----------


## AC

> на других фото из ашулука, имеющихся у меня, посмотрел бортовые су-24м, там были - 06, 10, 65, 03, 67, 25. может быть потом выложу и их тоже.


было бы интересно взглянуть! бум ждать! спасибо!

----------


## KAV

Ac !

что-то на новом движке форума не получается у меня прикрепить фото. уже уменьшил размер до 58кб все равно говорит, что не может прикрепить файл. попозжее попробую еще разок.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Две крайних благодарности и вопроса от *АС*.
> Почему-то при входе опознался как Гость  :?:
> 
> *KAV, Денис*, а теперь вопрос к вам двоим... :D 
> На ваших фото с блоком НУР "Не заряжать" и бомбой типа "Грудь" один и тот же борт! Серийный №1041614. А какой у него бортовой №?
>  8)


Это "25" синий.

----------


## AC

> Это "25" синий.


Спасибо большое!

----------


## KAV

Ну вот, вроде стали фото "причепляться"

----------


## KAV

ЦЗТ, Ашулук, весна 2006 года

----------


## KAV

Другие "гостинцы"

----------


## AC

*KAV*, спасибо! Оч. ентересно.
Особенно хорошо -- "Казахам от викингов"!
Кстати, вот здесь о тех самых учениях ЛенВО и 6 армии ВВС-ПВО в Ашулуке весной 2006-го:
http://www.mil.ru/848/1047/19313/index.shtml?id=19329

----------


## Богатырский 292

Д. Евстафьев Ваши фотки просто супер.
Приймите благодарность от братского народа и если есть еще возможность то порадуйте продолжением.

Если есть у вас фото где запечатлена техника которая обеспечивает
полеты таких красавцев, люди благодаря которым вся эта михина живет,
выкладывайте !
Нам будет интересно очень посмотреть кто и как сегодня обеспечивает полеты.

Еще раз большое спасибо!
Олег.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Д. Евстафьев Ваши фотки просто супер.
> Приймите благодарность от братского народа и если есть еще возможность то порадуйте продолжением.
> 
> Если есть у вас фото где запечатлена техника которая обеспечивает
> полеты таких красавцев, люди благодаря которым вся эта михина живет,
> выкладывайте !
> Нам будет интересно очень посмотреть кто и как сегодня обеспечивает полеты.
> 
> Еще раз большое спасибо!
> Олег.


Олег, лица людей, обеспечивающих полеты, "светить" на публике не буду. "Ибо!" :) А вот аэропланы - всегда пожалуйста. :)

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение 2

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение 3

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение 4

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение 5

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

окончание ---

----------


## Stratosaurus

> окончание ---


 :Eek:  Woow :Eek:  
Очень вы для ваших красивейших фотоих Denis. Пожалуйста, будет именем аэробазы? Отношения от Испании.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Woow 
> Очень вы для ваших красивейших фотоих Denis. Пожалуйста, будет именем аэробазы? Отношения от Испании.


This is 67th Bombing regiment from Siversky airbase.

----------


## Stratosaurus

> This is 67th Bombing regiment from Siversky airbase.


Very thank you Denis. Congratulations for your beautiful photos. :Wink:  

Regards from Spain.

----------


## andrew_78

Еще раз респект за стоящие фотки! Есть вопросец. Из Смуравьево "в гости" не прилетают к Вам?

----------


## AC

Еще раз большое спасибо Вам за прекрасные фото, Денис!

----------


## Богатырский 292

Денис большое спасибо за фотки.
Опять работа немного замерла, так как нахлынули воспоминания боевой юности, самые любимые самолеты СУ-24 и ИЛ-76МД. Камера и ты это у тебя единое целое. Чувство техники света просто чудесно.

Согласен лица людей светить не надо. Но у тебя иногда проскакивают 
кадры на которых видно труд людей, иногда и техники при помощи которой обеспечиваются полеты.

Сам я служил в ОБС и РТО, дежурным по связи а также занимался обеспечением полетов на КДП полка, вот отсюда и мой интерес к 
технике, людям экранам локаторов. Если в следующих ваших репортажах
будут такие кадры буду очень рад. Конечно в рамках закона.

Еще раз большое спасибо и успехов в творчестве. :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще полеты  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и еще полеты

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и еще один

----------


## AC

Респект! А что за Ил-76 там "в кустах"? :-)

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Респект! А что за Ил-76 там "в кустах"? :-)


Банальный Ил-76.  :Smile:  Просто стоит.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

Еще вот такой кадр.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Денис, хорошая работа как обычно!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Еще вот такой кадр.


Па-а-аздравляю Вас с появлением на MyAviation.net!
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...hp?id=01066487
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...hp?id=01066486

----------


## AC

Еще Сиверский -- 21 мая 2007 г. -- от Евгения Ерохина на www.missiles.ru
http://www.missiles.ru/foto_Siverskiy-2007.htm

----------


## Мещеряков Алексей

Господа, а фотками 24-х с Морозовска никто не богат?


С уважением Алексей.

----------


## AC

> Господа, а фотками 24-х с Морозовска никто не богат?
> С уважением Алексей.


Да из 4-й армии вообще мало съемки. Кроме Зернограда почти ничего и не проходило...  :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошие фотографии Су-24... Очень много и отличного качества...
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...d.php?t=114154

----------


## andrew_78

> Хорошие фотографии Су-24... Очень много и отличного качества...


Фотки хороши, слов нет. Другое дело, что содрал этот чел все что можно и слил в одну кучу без зазрения совести и мнения авторов фоток.

----------


## Nazar

> Фотки хороши, слов нет. Другое дело, что содрал этот чел все что можно и слил в одну кучу без зазрения совести и мнения авторов фоток.


Еще и зарегиться на этой помойке не получается.

----------


## AC

> Еще и зарегиться на этой помойке не получается.


Там защита стоит от авторов фото...  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Там защита стоит от авторов фото...


Вот и выкладывай фотки...

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще немного

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и еще немного

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и немного еще

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение 2

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продолжение 3

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

продложение 4

----------


## elevon

немного дополню Дениса  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Молодцы ребята! Хорошо поработали! А П-50 не кидали? Что они на тележке там валялись?
И погодка была вполне.. :Wink:

----------


## elevon

неа, до них не дошло. утащили обратно в конце смены

----------


## AC

Спасибо, мужики! Как всегда, классный репорт!
Летать стали чаще и это радует... Вот только мало... по-прежнему мало машин летает в смене. Интересно, когда у нас дойдет до того, чтобы планово летал опять весь полк в полном составе? Когда опять перебазирования на другой аэродром в полном составе начнут отрабатывать?

----------


## elevon

ИТС нехватает, а так можно и больше бортов на полеты выдергивать. за такую деньгу желающих мало полеты обеспечивать

----------


## airwolf

Сергей,Денис-спасибо!!! Классные фотки!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

А там, оказывается, в мае на полетах турбина рассыпалась:

"За мужество, отвагу и высокий профессионализм командир экипажа самолета Су-24 подполковник Эдмон Незговоров и штурман капитан Сергей Шипов представлены главнокомандующим Военно-воздушными силами генерал-полковником Александром Зелиным к награждению Орденами Мужества.
22 мая в авиагарнизоне Сиверская проходили плановые полеты самолетов Су-24. На взлете экипаж услышал хлопок в районе правого двигателя. Руководитель полетами наблюдал выброс пламени из сопла. В кабине экипажа сигнализация о пожаре не сработала.
В ходе работы специальной комиссии было отмечено, что произошло разрушение турбины правого авиационного двигателя. Экипаж действовал грамотно, прекратил взлет, обесточил самолет и покинул кабину.
Благодаря мужеству, хладнокровию и грамотным действиям при возникновении аварийной ситуации на самолете Су-24 не допущена гибель личного состава экипажа и дальнейшее разрушение самолета".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26221

О как!

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> А там, оказывается, в мае на полетах турбина рассыпалась:
> 
> "За мужество, отвагу и высокий профессионализм командир экипажа самолета Су-24 подполковник Эдмон Незговоров и штурман капитан Сергей Шипов представлены главнокомандующим Военно-воздушными силами генерал-полковником Александром Зелиным к награждению Орденами Мужества."
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26221
> 
> О как!


Хех...  :Cool:  А сами авиаторы говорят - "Ну не факт...".

----------


## F74

> А там, оказывается, в мае на полетах турбина рассыпалась:
> 
> "За мужество, отвагу и высокий профессионализм командир экипажа самолета Су-24 подполковник Эдмон Незговоров и штурман капитан Сергей Шипов представлены главнокомандующим Военно-воздушными силами генерал-полковником Александром Зелиным к награждению Орденами Мужества.
> 22 мая в авиагарнизоне Сиверская проходили плановые полеты самолетов Су-24. На взлете экипаж услышал хлопок в районе правого двигателя. Руководитель полетами наблюдал выброс пламени из сопла. В кабине экипажа сигнализация о пожаре не сработала.
> В ходе работы специальной комиссии было отмечено, что произошло разрушение турбины правого авиационного двигателя. Экипаж действовал грамотно, прекратил взлет, обесточил самолет и покинул кабину.
> Благодаря мужеству, хладнокровию и грамотным действиям при возникновении аварийной ситуации на самолете Су-24 не допущена гибель личного состава экипажа и дальнейшее разрушение самолета".
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26221
> 
> О как!


В Липецке тоже был случай полного разрушения турбины у Су-24М. Причем самолет уже отлетел достаточно далеко и экипаж имел разрешение на покидание самолета. Ничего- вернулись, посадили самолет на одном двигателе. Экипаж - полковник Волошин и майор(ЕМНИП) Кондратьев. Насколько я знаю, им даже медали не выдали. Было это где-то в 2001-2003 году.

----------


## AC

> ...Экипаж - полковник Волошин и майор(ЕМНИП) Кондратьев. Насколько я знаю, им даже медали не выдали. Было это где-то в 2001-2003 году.


Хм-м... В 2006 г. Волошин был еще *под*полковником:
"...Летчики Липецкого авиацентра и Севастопольского полка блестяще проявили себя на командно-штабном учении «Щит Союза-2006» в Белоруссии.
-- В учении принимали участие экипажи бомбардировщиков Су-24М под командованием полковника Олега Сторожука, ведомые - *под*полковники Александр Волошин и Эдуард Занчурин...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2006/08/09_08/4_01.html
Или это не тот Волошин?  :Cool:

----------


## AC

> ИТС нехватает, а так можно и больше бортов на полеты выдергивать. За такую деньгу желающих мало полеты обеспечивать


Кстати, тут говорят, что "на днях" домненский полк МиГ-29, наконец, летал почти "по полной программе":
"На полигоне «Телемба» в Читинской области, успешно завершились летно-тактические учения гвардейского, Брестского, ордена Суворова 3-й степени, истребительного авиационного полка, которым командует гвардии полковник Александр Путилов.
В ходе учений, которыми руководил командующий Сибирского объединения ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Николай Данилов, *полк отработал комплекс задач боевой и мобилизационной готовности*.
Летчики отработали вопросы отражения нападения вероятного противника на установленных рубежах в условиях радиопротиводействия и *осуществили посадку на аэродромах рассредоточения*.
На полигоне «Телемба» летчики полка провели боевые пуски управляемых ракет по наземным и воздушным целям днем и ночью в сложных метеорологических условиях.
В ходе учений *летчики выполнили более 50 самолетовылетов* на самолетах МиГ-29.
Руководитель учений генерал-лейтенант Николай Данилов высоко оценил уровень летной подготовки летного состава, профессионализм группы руководства полетами и действия инженерно-технического состава.
Более 30 военнослужащих полка представлены к поощрению главнокомандующим ВВС".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26203
И это тоже радует...  :Smile:

----------


## F74

> Хм-м... В 2006 г. Волошин был еще *под*полковником:
> "*под*полковники Александр Волошин и Эдуард Занчурин...".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2006/08/09_08/4_01.html
> Или это не тот Волошин?


Волошин как раз тот самый  :Smile:  это я его в полковники произвел.

ПС А Занчурин - уже полковник  :Cool:

----------


## AC

> Еще и зарегиться на этой помойке не получается.


http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...d.php?t=114154
Кстати, а никто не знает, кто истинный автор помещенных на этом сайте псковских фото "чистого" 24-го "19 синий"?

----------


## KAV

А не отсюда ли эти фото?
Вот похоже и автор.

Су-24 в бесовце

----------


## AC

> А не отсюда ли эти фото?
> Вот похоже и автор.
> 
> Су-24 в бесовце


Да! Точно! Спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...d.php?t=114154
> Кстати, а никто не знает, кто истинный автор помещенных на этом сайте псковских фото "чистого" 24-го "19 синий"?


ЭТО ТОЧНО НЕ ТОТ ЧЕЛОВЕК :Mad:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

Освежу немного тему...

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и еще немного...

----------


## FLOGGER

> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...d.php?t=114154
> Кстати, а никто не знает, кто истинный автор помещенных на этом сайте псковских фото "чистого" 24-го "19 синий"?


 А с каких это пор во Пскове Су-24 стоят?

----------


## AC

> А с каких это пор во Пскове Су-24 стоят?


Воны туда зелетают... Инохда...  :Cool:

----------


## Flanker B

Так не в самом Пскове, а в Смуравьёво стоят Су-24, вот и получается Псковская губерния.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Так не в самом Пскове, а в Смуравьёво стоят Су-24, вот и получается Псковская губерния.


В Смуравьях же обычные Су-24 и Су-24М есть.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

В июне 4 дня в неделю стабильно летали. А у них тоже был случай  - при даче форсажа взорвался правый движок. Дата на фото. Посадка - благополучно. Автора фото не знаю, но в и-нете уже эти фото курсировали.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

Немного свежих кадров.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

...........

----------


## AC

> Немного свежих кадров.


Спасибо!
А какой бортовой у Ил-18?  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

.............

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

.....................

----------


## Serega

> .....................


 - классные фоты, Денис. Жаль что они ничего на самолях своих не рисуют.

и... приятно увидеть на ан-26 эмблему, которую придумал... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Griffon

> - классные фоты, Денис. Жаль что они ничего на самолях своих не рисуют.
> 
> и... приятно увидеть на ан-26 эмблему, которую придумал...


А можно поближе эмблемой полюбоваться? :Smile:

----------


## KAV

Денис, а новый борт, что с ремзавода пришел не смог пофоткать?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Денис, а новый борт, что с ремзавода пришел не смог пофоткать?


Новый или ремонтный?

----------


## KAV

Ремонтный, конечно. Вроде 24-й бортовой номер....

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Ремонтный, конечно. Вроде 24-й бортовой номер....


Гляну. Вроде бы фотал и его.

----------


## KAV

Денис, а ты вот это видел.

http://aerodim70.narod.ru/photoalbum3.html

Там есть и твои фото......

И если не жалко зашли на мыло пару фоток 24-го. Если найдешь, конечно. Заранее большой сипсиб...

----------


## Mad_cat

> http://aerodim70.narod.ru/photoalbum3.html


прекрасные фотки :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Денис, а ты вот это видел.
> 
> http://aerodim70.narod.ru/photoalbum3.html
> 
> Там есть и твои фото......
> 
> И если не жалко зашли на мыло пару фоток 24-го. Если найдешь, конечно. Заранее большой сипсиб...


На ремонтный он не шибко похож.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Денис, а ты вот это видел.
> 
> http://aerodim70.narod.ru/photoalbum3.html
> 
> Там есть и твои фото......
> 
> И если не жалко зашли на мыло пару фоток 24-го. Если найдешь, конечно. Заранее большой сипсиб...


Из моих снимков там самый "молодой" прошлым летом сделан. Ну есть кое-что из нового. ГИМО, например. 

ЗЫ: Мыло твое не нашел. Серега тоже не помог. Так что лучше ты мне отпишись.

----------


## AC

> Денис, а ты вот это видел.
> http://aerodim70.narod.ru/photoalbum3.html


А кто-нибудь знает, когда сделаны эти фото?...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> На ремонтный он не шибко похож.


Хм... А разве двадцатьчетверки в Храброво стоят? Там ведь только Су-27 стоят, нет? А Су-24М в Черняховске. Вроде так.

----------


## AC

> Хм... А разве двадцатьчетверки в Храброво стоят? Там ведь только Су-27 стоят, нет? А Су-24М в Черняховске. Вроде так.


Если Вы про эмблему, то она с Ан-26:
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...6&d=1211309119

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Если Вы про эмблему, то она с Ан-26:
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...6&d=1211309119


А! Понятно. :Wink:

----------


## AC

*Главком Зелин: с движками Су-24 возникли проблемы...:*
"...Произошел некоторый провал в части ресурсного обеспечения авиадвигателей самолетов Су-24. Дело в том, что мы вынуждены были снять досрочно, по профилактическим мероприятиям, немалое количество таких "движков" и сейчас стараемся совместно с Генеральным штабом, управлением вооружения эту проблему решить...".
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...icles.names_01
Интересно..

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> *Главком Зелин: с движками Су-24 возникли проблемы...:*
> "...Произошел некоторый провал в части ресурсного обеспечения авиадвигателей самолетов Су-24. Дело в том, что мы вынуждены были снять досрочно, по профилактическим мероприятиям, немалое количество таких "движков" и сейчас стараемся совместно с Генеральным штабом, управлением вооружения эту проблему решить...".
> http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...icles.names_01
> Интересно..


Интересно, как они собираются "решать" проблему. С баз хранения уже все что могли выгребли давно. Летчиков послушать, как они приспосабливаются под разнотяг двигателей, плакать хочеться. И ведь капиталят эти дрова, и продолжают летать...  :Mad:

----------


## AC

> Интересно, как они собираются "решать" проблему. С баз хранения уже все что могли выгребли давно... И ведь капиталят эти дрова, и продолжают летать...


*Исправность Су-24 в 43 омшап -- 75%:*
"...Командир полка высказал слова искренней благодарности в адрес командира ТЭЧ майора Игоря Конотопца, подчиненные которого, несмотря на определенный дефицит запасных частей, умудряются содержать штурмовики в боеготовом состоянии... Исправность авиационной техники составляет 75%. А ведь самолеты в полку далеко не новые...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/05/27_05/2_02.html

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> *Исправность Су-24 в 43 омшап -- 75%:*
> "...Командир полка высказал слова искренней благодарности в адрес командира ТЭЧ майора Игоря Конотопца, подчиненные которого, несмотря на определенный дефицит запасных частей, умудряются содержать штурмовики в боеготовом состоянии... Исправность авиационной техники составляет 75%. А ведь самолеты в полку далеко не новые...".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2008/05/27_05/2_02.html


Вот именно, что "умудряются". Планера продляют, движки продляют. РЭО через пень-колоду работает. Все держиться на честном слове и на людях.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Исправность Су-24 в 43 омшап -- 75%:*
> "...Командир полка высказал слова искренней благодарности в адрес командира ТЭЧ майора Игоря Конотопца, подчиненные которого, несмотря на определенный дефицит запасных частей, умудряются содержать штурмовики в боеготовом состоянии... Исправность авиационной техники составляет 75%. А ведь самолеты в полку далеко не новые...".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2008/05/27_05/2_02.html


Видимо, я отстал от жизни!  :Smile:

----------


## .:grunge:.

> Хм... А разве двадцатьчетверки в Храброво стоят? Там ведь только Су-27 стоят, нет? А Су-24М в Черняховске. Вроде так.


Су-27 в Храброво нет (хотя одно время они там и базировались). Все Су-27 в Чкаловске. А вот Ан-26 в Храброво

----------


## AC

> Видимо, я отстал от жизни!


У военных принято так:
в танковом полку -- танки,
в штурмовом -- штурмовики,
в кавалерийском -- кавалеры.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Су-27 в Храброво нет (хотя одно время они там и базировались). Все Су-27 в Чкаловске. А вот Ан-26 в Храброво


Точно! В Храброво аэропорт. А эти Ан-26 летабельные или дровишки?




> У военных принято так:
> в танковом полку -- танки,
> в штурмовом -- штурмовики,
> в кавалерийском -- кавалеры.


 :Biggrin:

----------


## fassade

Ан-26 летабельные.  
Это подразделение называется- 398-я отдельная Таллинская Краснознаменная орденов Ушакова и Нахимова транспортная авиационная эскадрилья.

----------


## fassade

...............................

----------


## Serega

> ...............................


 - ух! класс! а нет ли фоток всего самолета? а то ж интересно, как оно смотрится в целом. И вопрос - эмблема только на одной стороне или на обеих???

----------


## .:grunge:.

> - ух! класс! а нет ли фоток всего самолета? а то ж интересно, как оно смотрится в целом. И вопрос - эмблема только на одной стороне или на обеих???


По-моему этот борт с другой стороны выглядит вот так:

----------


## fassade

> - ух! класс! а нет ли фоток всего самолета? а то ж интересно, как оно смотрится в целом. И вопрос - эмблема только на одной стороне или на обеих???



с обеих сторон

----------


## AndyK

> Ан-26 летабельные.  
> Это подразделение называется- 398-я отдельная Таллинская Краснознаменная орденов Ушакова и Нахимова транспортная авиационная эскадрилья.


Ну если отдельная, то это уже не подразделение, а ЧАСТЬ.
Эмблемка на Су-24 - зачет! Откуда машинки то?

----------


## .:grunge:.

> Ну если отдельная, то это уже не подразделение, а ЧАСТЬ.
> Эмблемка на Су-24 - зачет! Откуда машинки то?


Черняховск

----------


## fassade

> Ну если отдельная, то это уже не подразделение, а ЧАСТЬ.


А эскадрилья не является подразделением? :)






> Эмблемка на Су-24 - зачет! Откуда машинки то?


Выше правильно сказано - Черняховск.  4ОМШАП

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Черняховск


Скоро туда поеду-могу детально зафотать, ежели кому надо и ежели позволят...  :Smile:

----------


## fassade

еще

----------


## fassade

> По-моему этот борт с другой стороны выглядит вот так:


Это раньше этот борт был с одной эмблемой. Теперь с обеих сторон.
В полку две эскадрильи. Эмблемы есть только у самолетов 1АЭ.

----------


## AndyK

> А эскадрилья не является подразделением? :)
> Выше правильно сказано - Черняховск.  4ОМШАП



Эскадрилья в составе воинской части (полка, базы) является подразделением, отдельная - нет (по определению - ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ).  Отдельная авиационная эскадрилья это воинская ЧАСТЬ. 
Давно в 4 омшап у с-тов 1 аэ эмблемы?

----------


## Serega

> Это раньше этот борт был с одной эмблемой. Теперь с обеих сторон.
> В полку две эскадрильи. Эмблемы есть только у самолетов 1АЭ.


 - о! спасибо за снимки и пояснения. Здорово что на самолетах в хорошем состоянии рисуют символику. Такой вопрос еще - на некоторых черняховских самолетах был значок гвардии. А на вот этом, с орлом, он есть?

И нет ли еще снимков "цельных", там где видно сам самолет полностью справа?

Спрашиваю потому, что хочется нарисовать его схему окраски (хобби такое у меня, собираю инфу и рисую вот).

----------


## Serega

> Скоро туда поеду-могу детально зафотать, ежели кому надо и ежели позволят...


 - мне надо! Я первый в очереди на детальные фотки!  :Smile:  просьба, если возможность будет - фотать любую символику в упор и самоли в общий план.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - мне надо! Я первый в очереди на детальные фотки!  просьба, если возможность будет - фотать любую символику в упор и самоли в общий план.


Все самоли? Или только этот с рисунками?

----------


## fassade

> Эскадрилья в составе воинской части (полка, базы) является подразделением, отдельная - нет (по определению - ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ).  Отдельная авиационная эскадрилья это воинская ЧАСТЬ. 
> Давно в 4 омшап у с-тов 1 аэ эмблемы?


Года 3-4 точно есть.

----------


## FLOGGER

Кстати, о СУ-24: а МП, что,  все распилили или остались где?

----------


## Serega

> Гвардия есть, кажется только на одном самолете. Но на борту №58 ее нет.
> Только фото больше нет, кроме этих. Смогу сделать только не ранее, чем через две недели.


 - спасибо за поддержание темы, и главное за фото! Я почему спросил - были фото самолей 4 бап, так там "гвардия" была и знак "отличный самолёт".

Кстати эти фото на этом сайте - вот они:





причем звидать "перебивали" номера на самолях, или же замалёвывали гвардию и "отл. самоль"  :Frown: .

----------


## Serega

> Кстати, о СУ-24: а МП, что,  все распилили или остались где?


 - та их было-то всего ничего 20 или 30 самолей. часть на украине осталась после вывода из германии, часть в россии в липецке.

----------


## Serega

> Только фото больше нет, кроме этих. Смогу сделать только не ранее, чем через две недели.


 - здорово было бы. Будем ждать. Просто на су-24 рисунков было не так чтоб много, при этом самолеты в неплохом состоянии. Хотелось бы такую инфу иметь.

----------


## F378

на МП была эскадрилья в Чорткове , их толком даже не применяли.  Остатки видимо там и доживают свой век

----------


## [RUS] MK

http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spy/su24mp.html




> Установленная на борту и в подвесных контейнерах специальная аппаратура постановки помех в различных диапазонах длин волн позволяет использовать Су-24МП как самолет прикрытия при организации боевых действий в условиях хорошо развитой системы ПВО противника.
> 
> По сравнению с опытным, серийный комплекс РЭП ╚Ландыш╩ ряд отличий. Внешне строевые машины выделялись дополнительной антенной на гроте сразу за кабиной. Серийный комплекс ╚Ландыш╩ до сих пор является секретным. Известно лишь, что он включает станции активных помех ╚Фасоль╩, ╚Мимоза╩ и другие и предназначен для противодействия в основном радиолокационным станциям ЗРК, в том числе новых (типа Пэтриот). Оборудование размещено в фюзеляже и подвесных контейнерах нескольких типов. Два опытных самолета Су-24МП поступили в 4-й ЦБП в Липецке, а все восемь серийных - в 118-й отдельный авиаполк самолетов РЭП в Черткове. После распада СССР они остались на Украине. К сожалению, бортовое оборудование Су-24МП не удалось довести до нужной кондиции. Поставить хотя бы старое надежное со списываемых по причине выработки ресурса Як-28ПП не представляется возможным - РЭО ╚Яка╩ слишком громоздко (оно рассчитывалось на размещение в более-менее просторном бомбоотсеке, форма которого была близка к параллелепипеду, тогда как здесь имелись разрозненные объемы в разных частях планера). Вероятно, со временем комплекс РЭО ╚Ландыш╩ удалось бы довести, но распад СССР не позволил это сделать.


Итого 10?

----------


## .:grunge:.

> Гвардия есть, кажется только на одном самолете. Но на борту №58 ее нет.
> Только фото больше нет, кроме этих. Смогу сделать только не ранее, чем через две недели.


 На 58 борту знак "Гвардия" точно есть:

----------


## FLOGGER

> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spy/su24mp.html
> 
> 
> 
> Итого 10?


Выходит, что так, хотя, если я ничего не путаю, где-то читал, что их было немного больше. Но, если их сейчас нет, в чем я не сомневался, то какие самолеты вполняют задачи РЭБ? Или это теперь может делать любой самоль, только подвесь под него соответствующий контейнер?

----------


## Serega

> На 58 борту знак "Гвардия" точно есть:


 - о! кстати классический случай, как ценны фото и почему их надо всегда собирать все без разбора. Вот и гвардия выплыла! Класс!

Вопрос - нет ли фото гвардии в упор и правильно ли я понимаю, что номер с синим кантом?

----------


## AndyK

Та не, Серег, скорее всего обычный, без канта номер.

----------


## fassade

> На 58 борту знак "Гвардия" точно есть:


Значит плохо обращал внимание :)

Тут тоже есть немного фото:
http://www.avsim.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=35141

----------


## Serega

> Значит плохо обращал внимание :)
> 
> Тут тоже есть немного фото:
> http://www.avsim.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=35141


 - очень толковая подборка! очень. (эх... кто б вот так МК пофотал...)

вопрос - почему самолеты несут АКУ-58. Что с них пускают и вообще пускают ли тяжёлые УР? (судя по отсутствию контейнеров - или они просто на самоли установлены, или пускают Х-29).

----------


## Serega

> какие самолеты вполняют задачи РЭБ? Или это теперь может делать любой самоль, только подвесь под него соответствующий контейнер?


 - не думаю. При нынешней интенсивности РЭБ тем более должен быть спецсамоль для этого дела. Или, как минимум, самолет должен быть приспособлен для несения контейнеров.

например с су-27 в этом смысле - облажались. Там жеж наряду с сорбцией сужествовала и смальта - станция групповой защиты. Так вот смальта так и не внедрена.  :Mad:

----------


## Serega

> Та не, Серег, скорее всего обычный, без канта номер.


 - посмотри фоты-то. Таки с кантом (другие борта)

----------


## F378

> Выходит, что так, хотя, если я ничего не путаю, где-то читал, что их было немного больше. Но, если их сейчас нет, в чем я не сомневался, то какие самолеты вполняют задачи РЭБ? Или это теперь может делать любой самоль, только подвесь под него соответствующий контейнер?


Задачи РЭБ счас никакие самолеты не выполняют  .Нету таких. Крайним был як-28пп ,су-24 мп так и не был освоен ни промышленностью ни летчиками.

----------


## fassade

> - очень толковая подборка! очень. (эх... кто б вот так МК пофотал...)
> 
> вопрос - почему самолеты несут АКУ-58. Что с них пускают и вообще пускают ли тяжёлые УР? (судя по отсутствию контейнеров - или они просто на самоли установлены, или пускают Х-29).


Отсутствие контейнеров ни о чем не говорит :) Это плановые полеты. Самолеты не находятся на БД.  АКУ-58 под 1БК для Х-58. 
Х-29, как и Х-58 лет 15 точно не пускали. Для Х-58 полигон нужен специальный. В Калининградской области такого нет.
И потом дорого это :)

----------


## fassade

.:grunge:. 
Я так понимаю Вы с Чкаловка?
Можете подсказать какие ракеты сейчас находятся там на Су-27?

----------


## fassade

> Та не, Серег, скорее всего обычный, без канта номер.


Да нет! Номер с кантом:

----------


## Serega

> .:grunge:. 
> Я так понимаю Вы с Чкаловка?
> Можете подсказать какие ракеты сейчас находятся там на Су-27?


  - а какие там ракеты могут быть? Р-73 и Р-27Р/Т (не энергетички вроде).

----------


## Serega

> Отсутствие контейнеров ни о чем не говорит :) Это плановые полеты. Самолеты не находятся на БД.  АКУ-58 под 1БК для Х-58. 
> Х-29, как и Х-58 лет 15 точно не пускали. Для Х-58 полигон нужен специальный. В Калининградской области такого нет.
> И потом дорого это :)


 - понятно. :-) Просто прикидываю ж что самоль хоцца порисовать с ракетами, но видать придётся давать ему 2 бомбы да и все  :Mad:

----------


## Serega

> Да нет! Номер с кантом:


 - о! сказывается привычка рассматривать фоты  :Wink: . Тогда еще вопрос - нет ли фот "гвардии" в упор крупно? И какой номер на киле? с кантом или просто белый?

... и что с бортом 01? это самоль "перенумерованный"?  - просто знака "отл самоль" нету, а раньше был. Но замалёвки не видно.

----------


## fassade

В упор будет, когда я выйду с отпуска - в конце месяца.
А зачем такие подробности - номера, канты??? :)
Борт 01 без знака сейчас:

перекрасили на АРЗ

----------


## AndyK

> В упор будет, когда я выйду с отпуска - в конце месяца.
> А зачем такие подробности - номера, канты??? :)


Как это зачем? Во-первых мы фанаты отечественной авиации, во-вторых шибко интересующиеся окраской, маркировкой, "бортовой живописью" (Серега вон рисунки-схемы окраски наших крафтов варганит), ну и в-третьих - моделисты-стендовики, для которых таковые "мелочи" имеют весьма существенное значение.

----------


## Serega

> В упор будет, когда я выйду с отпуска - в конце месяца.


 - о! заранее спасибо! Будем ждать! Кстати мне так и показалось, что самоль прошли ремонт.

Кстати - именно это и ценно на самолях ваших, что при свежем внешнем виде у вас рисуют рисунки. Потому как очень часто камуфла уже нет, а символику рисуют - получается какой-то дисбаланс.  :Mad: 




> А зачем такие подробности - номера, канты??? :)


 - дык мы ж маниаки камуфла и символики. Я вот рисую схемки для окраски, хочу альбом по нашей авиации делать, инфу собираю. Счас пишется книга по миг-29, насобирали инфы на 20 камуфл. Так вот и живем - там немного, сям немного, а инфа и прибавляется. Потому что хватит читать западну дезу про наши самоли. самим собирать надо инфу.

по су-24 уже есть несколько интересных машин.

Примерно вот что я рисую (правда счас уже получше тезника рисования :-))

http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukh...24/su-24_5.htm
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukh...24/su-24_6.htm

----------


## Snake

> Примерно вот что я рисую (правда счас уже получше тезника рисования :-))
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukh...24/su-24_5.htm
> http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukh...24/su-24_6.htm


Классно  :Smile:  это CorelDRAW?

----------


## fassade

То же фото борта №01, но в лучшем качестве:

----------


## Serega

> Классно  это CorelDRAW?


 - это всё вместе  :Wink: . символика (если возможно), рисуется в кореле или другом векторе, а вот сам самоль - фотошоп. Но обшивку счас я стал для начала тоже в веторе делать - так получается качественнее, чем скан чертежа.

Вот вам весёлая картинка из будущей книги (пока по старой методе) - в книге будет не боковик, а все три вида.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - 
> Вот вам весёлая картинка из будущей книги (пока по старой методе) - в книге будет не боковик, а все три вида.


Какой голубо... обтекательный!  :Smile:  "Дизайнерам" за такое надо руки оторвать!  :Mad:

----------


## Serega

> Какой голубо... обтекательный!  "Дизайнерам" за такое надо руки оторвать!


  - на самом деле снабженцам. Перепутали краску - она предназначалась не домне. А потом переигрывать не стали и покрасили чем было.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> - очень толковая подборка! очень. (эх... кто б вот так МК пофотал...)
> 
> вопрос - почему самолеты несут АКУ-58. Что с них пускают и вообще пускают ли тяжёлые УР? (судя по отсутствию контейнеров - или они просто на самоли установлены, или пускают Х-29).


Су-24М может применять Х-29 и Х-58. Так же как и довольно тяжелые КАБ-1500.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Задачи РЭБ счас никакие самолеты не выполняют  .Нету таких. Крайним был як-28пп ,су-24 мп так и не был освоен ни промышленностью ни летчиками.


Воть.




> Авиабаза ВМС США "Уидби Айлэнд" получила первый самолет радиоэлектронной борьбы следующего поколения EA-18G Growler







> Авиабаза ВМС США Уидби Айлэнд, штат Вашингтон, получила первый боеготовый самолет радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) следующего поколения EA-18G Growler. Как сообщает Associated Press, официальная церемония по данному случаю состоялась 3 июня в 13.00 по местному времени в присутствии министра ВМС США Дональда Уинтера.
> 
> Согласно планам командования американской морской авиации, в течение 2008-2013 годов самолеты РЭБ следующего поколения заменят имеющиеся EA-6B Prowler, которые состоят на вооружении с 1971 года.
> 
> Контракт с компанией Boeing на поставку 85 самолетов EA-18G Growler был подписан в 2003 году. Общая стоимость программы оценивается в 9,2 миллиарда долларов.
> 
> Самолет РЭБ EA-18G Growler создан специально для авианосных групп ВМС США на базе двухместного многоцелевого палубного истребителя F/A-18F. В комплект его оборудования входят подвесные контейнеры с модернизированной системой ICAP III (Improved Capability III), которая обеспечивает эффективное выполнение задач радиоразведки и подавления средств радиосвязи и радиолокации противника.
> 
> EA-18G Growler способен развивать скорость 2150 километров в час и действовать в радиусе 740 километров на высоте до 15240 метров. Экипаж самолета состоит из двух человек - пилота и оператора систем РЭБ.
> Источник: Lenta.ru, 04.06.2008



ЗЫ: тока не пинайте мея от злости...  :Biggrin:

----------


## F378

а чему тут удивляцца ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> а чему тут удивляцца ?


А удивляюсь я тому, что у нас, мне кажется, эта тема вместе с соответствующими еропланами, вообще заморожена. Т.е. нас РЭБ вообще не интересует, так получается.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Контракт с компанией Boeing на поставку 85 самолетов EA-18G Growler был подписан в 2003 году. Общая стоимость программы оценивается в 9,2 миллиарда долларов


Однако, это по 108 млн.$ за штуку. Не многовато ли? Может тут ошибка?

----------


## Nazar

> Су-24М может применять Х-29 и Х-58. Так же как и довольно тяжелые КАБ-1500.


Да вот пожалста :Smile: 




> Однако, это по 108 млн.$ за штуку. Не многовато ли? Может тут ошибка?


Ну в стоимость программы входит же не только голая стоимость самолета.

----------


## Serega

> Су-24М может применять Х-29 и Х-58. Так же как и довольно тяжелые КАБ-1500.


 - да не, жто-то понятно. Но вопрос был не про вообще о су-24, а конкретно о су-24 в черняховске. Просто такие балки так просто на самоль никто подкидывать не будет, но - зная про отсутствие логики в наших ВВСах - решил спросить.

----------


## Serega

> Да вот пожалста


 - ему бы пару эмблем... Кстати такие ракеты были, как я понимаю, далеко не во всех полках на су-24. И я почему-то сомневаюсь, что в черняховске они есть.  :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну в стоимость программы входит же не только голая стоимость самолета.


Все равно, как ни верти, а один самоль обойдется им в 108 млн $. А это говорит о том, что амеры уделяют огромное внимание вопросам РЭБ, чего не заметно у нас.

----------


## Serega

> Все равно, как ни верти, а один самоль обойдется им в 108 млн $. А это говорит о том, что амеры уделяют огромное внимание вопросам РЭБ, чего не заметно у нас.


 - по всей видимости у нас считается что "ежели что" - то возмездие будет ракетным, так чтоб всех и сразу. Ну а если каких-то повстанцев надо ликвидировать - то для этого хватит и су-25 безо всяких РЭБ.

теперь-то на "рубилово" уже никто не рассчитывает, разве что амеры.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - по всей видимости у нас считается что "ежели что" - то возмездие будет ракетным, так чтоб всех и сразу. Ну а если каких-то повстанцев надо ликвидировать - то для этого хватит и су-25 безо всяких РЭБ.
> 
> теперь-то на "рубилово" уже никто не рассчитывает, разве что амеры.


У нас срочно разворачивается производство специальных секретных (только никому не говорите!) наношапок-ушанок. Прорабатываются варианты их доставки до вероятного противника. Помимо десантирования, не исключается и доставка их посредством баллистических ракет с разделяющимися шапкоголовками-чтоб площадь закидывания была больше.

Параллельно с этим заключается многомиллиардный контракт с производителями лапши Доширак. Ее планируют использовать для повышения патриотизма в стране и при показах новой, нет не так: новейшей боевой техники образца тысяча девятьсот лохматого года. Возраст нашей новейшей техники говорит о том, что она непрерывно совершенствовалась, получала новые возможности, а также о том, что она не имеет аналогов в Мире, да что там в Мире-во всей Галактике! И зарубежным производителям еще долго нас догонять! А если Вы не верите, то либо на Вас Доширака не хватило, либо Вы не смотрите патриотических программ военного уклона и не читаете газет.

Это мое ИМХО.

----------


## fassade

> Су-24М может применять Х-29 и Х-58. Так же как и довольно тяжелые КАБ-1500.


Только КАБ-1500 подвешивают под БД4-е.

----------


## fassade

> - ему бы пару эмблем... Кстати такие ракеты были, как я понимаю, далеко не во всех полках на су-24. И я почему-то сомневаюсь, что в черняховске они есть.


В Черняховске есть

----------


## Nazar

> - ему бы пару эмблем... Кстати такие ракеты были, как я понимаю, далеко не во всех полках на су-24. И я почему-то сомневаюсь, что в черняховске они есть.


Эта машина примечательна тем , что принадлежала отдельной развед эскадрилии авиации Северного флота .

----------


## fassade

> Эта машина примечательна тем , что принадлежала отдельной развед эскадрилии авиации Северного флота .


Какой борт? В каких годах?

----------


## Nazar

> Какой борт? В каких годах?


Что значит какой борт ?
борт №14 белый , на фото все прекрастно видно , ну а года - середина 90х , год 95й , Североморск-1

----------


## AC

> - на самом деле снабженцам. Перепутали краску - она предназначалась не домне. А потом переигрывать не стали и покрасили чем было.


Гы... И даже, похоже, понятно, кому она предназначалась:
http://www.airforce.ru/show/shajkovk...agepage32.html
 :Biggrin:

----------


## fassade

Тут подвернулся борт №42. Может надо.

----------


## fassade

___________________

----------


## fassade

___________________

----------


## AndyK

Спасибо за фотки!
К этому комплекту еще бы ВО (ОЗ, дублирующий б/н) крупненько и пару общих видов (слева, справа) и все будет полный ОК.

----------


## Serega

> Тут подвернулся борт №42. Может надо.


 - надо-надо!!!!! Огромное спасибо за фоты крупного плана!!! И присоединюсь к Андику - фоты всего самоля бы. (потому что внешний ыид нужен всегда весь - ибо самоли таки отличаться могут в мелких хитрых особенностях). 

кстати - а на этом самоле окантовочки-то и нет.

----------


## F378

полеты су-24 М и МР на аэр Рось ,Белоруссия . Фоты случайно попали ко мне ,автор неизвестен 

http://photofile.name/users/flashlight/3686153/

----------


## elevon

Cу-24, 955 БАП, Ейск.

----------


## F378

это еще возможно борта бывшего поставского 305 БАП

----------


## elevon

> это еще возможно борта бывшего поставского 305 БАП


Поставских самолетов там уже не осталось. живых по крайней мере. их выбили самыми первыми, после Постав туда отдавали с Мариновки и с Бады

----------

